# Deere tractor auction, SIGOURNEY, Iowa Aug. 20, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Deere dealer clearing out used machines. Here is a link:

http://gehlingauction.com/view.cfm?ID=95


----------

